# How does GPA compare?



## HappyWarror (20 Nov 2012)

I'm a U.K Citizen in Canada as a Permanent Resident. Currently waiting out for my Citizenship - upon which I plan to apply to the C.F as an Officer.

My University education took place in the UK, where I studied Communications and Journalism. When I first arrived here a few years ago, I paid to have my UK transcript officially converted to the Canadian system.

My course and institution are recognized in Canada, which is great. Under U.K qualifications, I achieved a 1st Class Honours in my degree. This converts over here to a GPA of* 3.54*.

Now, I've got no experience with the North American GPA system. How does this compare on the GPA scale? Is 3.54 at least somewhat respectable?

As I say, it's all new to me and a lot of research I have done has been from sites that are out of date. I figured asking here would get more accurate responses.

Best,
H.W


----------



## mld (20 Nov 2012)

Hi there,

Can you tell me what scale you are using? In Canada, different Universities are on different scales. Some use a 4.3 scale, and others use a 4.0 scale.  Here is a link to how to convert to the OMSAS scale. This is a standardized scale. With either scale, you are sitting between a B+ and an A- average, which is respectable enough, although not competitive for things like medical or law school. I believe a university average like yours would work in your favor when applying to the CF. 

http://www.ouac.on.ca/docs/omsas/c_omsas_b.pdf

- Meg


----------



## OYR_Pilot (20 Nov 2012)

Hi,

Depending of your field a studies (But for most of them), a GPA of 3.54 is very good and the equivalent of an average of A- 

Mld, I have a bachelor's degree in Law and students in my class above 3.5 were competitives students for a job in the biggest law firms here in Montreal.


----------



## SOES_vet (20 Nov 2012)

HappyWarror said:
			
		

> I achieved a 1st Class Honours in my degree. This converts over here to a GPA of* 3.54*.
> 
> Now, I've got no experience with the North American GPA system. How does this compare on the GPA scale? Is 3.54 at least somewhat respectable?



Since you went to a foreign university you need to have your transcript evaluated by an outside assessment agency.  I had these people do it for me, as directed by my recruiting officer:

http://www.icascanada.ca/

It will cost you a couple hundred dollars. 

That said, you went to a UK school and graduated with First Class Honours. I don't think you will have any trouble qualifying, with regards to the educational requirements, to be an Officer.

Good luck


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2012)

SOES_v said:
			
		

> Since you went to a foreign university you need to have your transcript evaluated by an outside assessment agency.  I had these people do it for me, as directed by my recruiting officer:
> 
> http://www.icascanada.ca/
> 
> It will cost you a couple hundred dollars.



Guess you missed this part of the post:



			
				HappyWarror said:
			
		

> When I first arrived here a few years ago, I *paid* to have my UK transcript *officially* converted to the Canadian system.


----------



## SOES_vet (20 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Guess you missed this part of the post:



When I was applying, I was told that the CF would only recognize an assessment by the International Assessment Service of Canada. There are a number of different ways to get an assessment, and the poster didn't specify.


----------



## SentryMAn (20 Nov 2012)

3.54 on either scale is decent grades.

I wouldn't worry to much about holding a 3.54 GPA based on a 4.2-4.3-4.0 scale.


----------



## HappyWarror (20 Nov 2012)

I used WES: http://www.wes.org/

When the time comes I'll double-check with a recruiter - but if they require my transcripts to be sent to ICAS I'll do that too.

This is only a University transcript. Will they also require information from my High School?


----------



## micah (20 Nov 2012)

Taken from forces.ca:

Once your online application has been sent to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre, a recruiter will send you an email reminding you to mail in photocopies of:

your birth certificate
a piece of government issued photo id
*transcripts from your highest level of education*
any proof of trade qualifications or professional licenses, and
any additional forms required for the job or program you selected.


----------



## HappyWarror (20 Nov 2012)

micah said:
			
		

> Taken for forces.ca:
> 
> Once your online application has been sent to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre, a recruiter will send you an email reminding you to mail in photocopies of:
> 
> ...



Perfect, thanks.


----------



## mld (20 Nov 2012)

OYR_Pilot said:
			
		

> Mld, I have a bachelor's degree in Law and students in my class above 3.5 were competitives students for a job in the biggest law firms here in Montreal.



The key word in this post is bachelor degree, a Law degree is different, and that was what I was referring to. He is a foreign student, and they are held to much higher standards when applying to schools in Canada. A competitive GPA for Canadian students is not the same.


----------

